# Canadian Government Awards Ship Building Contracts



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

There is much joy and celebration in Nova Scotia this evening following a Canadian government announcement the Halifax-based Irving Shipbuilding yard will build $25 billion worth of combat vessels for the Royal Canadian Navy. A Vancouver yard will construct another $8 billion worth of vessels for the Canadian Coast Guard under the same award.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Good to see that there was not political interference with the awarding of the contracts.
Will wait and see what the loser (Davie in Quebec) has to say about being left out!!!!
Be interesting.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

'bout time we had new ships being built. 
The newest ships for the Navy were built in the 80s and the newest CCG ship is the Henry Larsen which was built in the late '80s. The oldest ship is almost 50 years old.
It is a boom time which has been a long time coming and very exciting.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Davie will not be left out as there is still another 2 Billion of other vessels ( non combat and non coast guard ) in the programme that the so called losing yard will benefit from .
The first contract will be to replace the Canadian destroyers with Arctic class patrol vessels which will be built in Halifax .


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

JoK said:


> 'bout time we had new ships being built.
> The newest ships for the Navy were built in the 80s and the newest CCG ship is the Henry Larsen which was built in the late '80s. The oldest ship is almost 50 years old.
> It is a boom time which has been a long time coming and very exciting.


I guess its back to BC for you Jo ? Derek


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Big congratulations all round, always good to see yards getting work(Applause)

Can you do flame line bending yet (Shell E class anyone)(*))


----------

